# Lorazepam vs Xanax Vs Klonopin vs Valium



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Which one do you guys prefer? I need one for long term for social anxiety. I know Xanax is very short effect. which is why im doubtful about that one.

Or is there any other benzo i have not heard of that can be taken long term? I need a strong long term anxiety killer that lasts all day ;/ Are all the benzo in the title same in effectiveness?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm not sure how often benzos would be reccomended for long term use due to their addictiveness and severe withdrawal symptoms

of the ones you mention, i've used xanax and valium

for me, xanax was way more sedating, it's a very strong and quick way to reduce stress and anxiety; but i've really only used it to help with sleep, or to relax at the end of the day

valium for me was milder and longer lasting, not quite as sedating, and even slightly mentally stimulating; i'd probably pick valium for a 'during the day' anxiety treatment. only major downside I got from it was disturbed sleep/weird intense dreams if i took it too close to falling asleep


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

oh nice... i bought some valium well ordered already. how much does valium help with anxiety on a scale?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

It probably depends on the person, for me I would still feel a sort of nervous energy in situations that make me anxious, but all the 'peaks' or panic moments were smoothed out quite a lot

I also have problems with attention, and I felt a bit more focussed while on valium; though it might just be that anxiety normally distracts me and valium made me closer to 'normal'

The first time I ever used it was in my teens, before a dentist appointment (which I found terrifying at the time), and I found I was able to go to the appointment and feel somewhat normal, and even socialise with the dentist a bit 

So i'd say it 'capped' my anxiety really, keeping it at a 4-5 or less most of the time


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

what was ur dose and did it last whole day??


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't remember the dose I took, I haven't used it in quite a while. maybe 5 or 10mg, and it lasted pretty much all day

with any new drug it's always best to start with a very low dose, just to get an idea of how your body responds to it

and don't forget that benzos are addictive, and the withdrawals can make you seriously sick


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I have tried all of them :

Xanax acts quickly and "hits" you hard. It doesn't last long though and when you stop taking it it causes terrible insomnia (When I took 1mg 2 days in a row, the 3rd and 4th day I couldn't sleep till morning)

Lorazepam is a little slower than Xanax, it acts faster than any other benzodiazpine but slower than Xanax. Half-life a little longer than Xanax.
The worst benzodiazepine out there for me beause of the side effects. The first time I took it after an hour it started to act, I became nauseated. I didn't think that the nausea came from the benzo itself and few months later I decided to try it again in the night because I couldn't sleep. I didn't get nausea, but I woke up the next morning with the worst motion-sickness and diziness, like the one from hangover. I violently vomited within 15 minutes after I woke. up. I throw the whole box to the garbage and won't touch this benzo again. 
I don't know if it was my body response to this medicine or because there was some kind of dangerous ingredient in the lorazepam brand I was taking (In my country there's only the "Tavor" brand and not "Ativan". It might be something with the brand and not the benzo itself)

Klonopin
Klonopin is an intermediate-acting benzodiazpine, and my favorite one. It takes a while to act, less or the same as valium, but provides a nice anti-anxiety effect that comes in slow waves. I noticed it acts faster when you take it with a lot of water. It acts for about 7-10 hours. I don't have any side effect with this medicine, but extreme drowsiness will be noticed with this benzo. Low doses lower than 1mg won't work for me, so everytime I take 2mg I pass out 2-3 hours later and sleep for 12 hours.

Valium
Although people say it needs a lot of time to act, in empty stomach it worked for me within 20 minutes. It's not so strong while the other benzos, I need at least 15mg to feel something or 20-25mg for full effects. It's mostly an anti-anxiety medicine like bromazepam (Lexotan) which does dont help with sleep very much, since I never noticed any drowsiness with this medicine. You might feel sleepy in the first half an hour, then you will be ok for the rest of the day.

My favorite one is Klonopin though because it doesn't have any side effect and it helps with sleep as well.


----------



## Rainyfall (May 17, 2016)

My experience with 

Ativan - it was fast acting, and had a jittery feel to it, it would easily wear off in a few hours. It only worked for a few months, then just one day threw me off a cliff into what felt like pure hell cold turkey withdrawal, but I was still taking the same amount. I decided to quit it at that time, it took me 8 months to get out of withdrawal symptoms and feel better.

klonopin - was the drug from heaven which turned into the drug from hell. Lesson learned with that, as I started on .5 mg and within a year or so was up to 3 mg's and with a brand new anxiety symptom of throwing up from anxiety, which never happened to me before. It didn't work anymore and I was having terrible bad mood swings while on it. Whatever I thought was bad about withdrawal from ativan, klonopin ended up being much much worse. It all was a great drug when i first took it.

Then there was valium - which was the first benzo I ever took, it was my go to benzo when the others were screwing me up worse. It has been probably the best longer term benzo without causing as much trouble later on. But was still one hell of a drug to quit. Lots of trouble. I'd say though of all of them it was the best of the worst for a while, when it was working. 

If you must take benzos, know what you are gambling. It could work out, but it also could be the worst experience in your life. 

Truth be told, benzos were a great drug at first, but really after a few weeks they did nothing for my anxiety unless I took more. I could easily, easily have panic right through whatever amount of benzos I was on. I think benzos make a interesting rescue medication taken infrequently, but taking daily for anxiety, I just don't think it is that great of a medication. 

The only experience I have is probably taking more than 5,000 doses of benzos in my lifetime, and actually I regret taking 4,900 of them.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I tried xanax and it did nothing. Mind you I only took a low dose, 2 mg I think. I tried it for a few weeks but it was basically a sugar pill. I also tried lorazepam and again it didn't do anything. Currently I take 1 mg of clonazepam. I have been on this dose for years. When I first started taking it all it would do would put me to sleep. So yeah I just take it at night because of it's sedation. It doesn't give me any type of high though.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

does klonopin do anything for ur anxiety rocky the raccon?


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

I've tried them all several times over, and, definitely, it's lorazepam for the win. Unfortunately, you do get a tolerance to these medications, and while 4 mg of lorazepam used to be effective, I need at least 8-10 mg nowadays. I was seeing a rogue doctor who prescribed me 10 mg of lorazepam, but he refused to see me anymore after he claimed I was slurring my speech when I met him. I was drunk, but I don't feel I was anymore drunk than at previous times I had seen him. I think he was angry that he got in trouble over prescribing me Nardil without getting proper medical permission from the government medical authorities. I'm not really sure, but he was sure rip-**** angry when I saw him for the last and final time. The doctor I am seeing now will only prescribe "the maximum recommended prescribed dose" which is 3 mg, so I have to take it with alcohol to get the effect I am after.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

drugs are good , what about valium? i ordered it online i need somth to last all day and effective for social anxiety


----------



## n0ve (Aug 28, 2016)

Personally I think valium is significantly the most different than the rest. Valium seems to have more of a sedative muscle relaxation effect but nowhere near as strong or anxiety relieving (for me at least ) compared to others. Xanax was my go to med at first...then my brewing opiate addiction spiraled into IV heroin use heavily for many years. Upon getting clean I got on Klonopin since it has the longest half life So much less potential for abuse. I think the LD50 for it is around 15,000 mg. Sadly Klonopin takes a while to kick in, and after ten years had some negative effects on me. I started getting more and more depressed. As of last year I switched back to Xanax and am the most stable I've been but quite an adjustment. If I don't dose within 12 hours I begin to withdraw (2mg 4x/Day.) Ativan I only tried once and it didnt seem to work for me but everyone is different. Only thing that matters is to find what's best for you not what others think. Also always dose as low as possible because ending up terribly dependant like myself is horrible. I've had grand mal seizures when someone stole my bottle...big mess. I always recommend staying away from benzos until every other options exhausted.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Valium might work for you. It didn't for me. Everyone's body reacts differently and people have different levels of anxiety. Can't you just go to a doctor and get a prescription and try out different ones until you find one that works for you?


----------



## Birds of a feather (Aug 29, 2016)

First time posting. I have GAD prone to agoraphobia and panic attacks. Lorazepam worked for me. It made it possible for me to go into stores and certain social situations, however, I was taking it as needed. Finally, went to a psychiatrist and he put me on a new med called vraylar. It's for those who suffer bipolar I and schizophrenia, but they noticed it helps with anxiety. He wanted to try it because of its very low manageable dose (1.5mg.) I feel like a Guinea pig but honestly it has helped tremendously. I noticed a huge change within 2 days and it has helped with the depression related to anxiety. It's hard to find reviews for vraylar from people who just have anxiety and not what it is intended for because it's so new. I know it's not what you asked for but know that I had been trying to fight my anxiety for so long and finally found relief. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Ive tried:Benzo: Oxazepam,Diazepam, Alprazolam,Clonazepam, Lorazepam, Triazolam,Nitrazepam,Flunitrazepam.
Z-drugs: Zolpidem, Zopiclone.


Yeah Valium in Sweden is usually by the brandname Stesolid... 10mg pill.

It breaks down (firstpass liver metabolism) to amoungs other Oxazepam wich is another benzo commenly used as a firstline BZ in Sweden...

Of course there is the 2mg pills avaible.. 

I have no clue who they are for, maybe people that tries to quit Benzo...


How the effect is from Valium, ehh i actually traded some 10pills for a 2liter bottle of Vodka... A 3$ Vodka from Poland.

But ehh they are "ok".. Dosed 10-20mg maybe...

Klonopin didn't work for me. Barely felt it, i was put on 4mg. It usually dosed half that of Xanax... So it supposed to be stronger, and are Heroinist Drug of choice to boost heroin...

Lorazepam, some effect doses normally 1-2mg...

Xanax however works for me, i feel as little as 0.5mg, i usuallt take anything from 0.5-2mg at once.. But yeah it has a short halflife, in a highstres time, one can almost feel how it stopes working after about 6hours....


No benso has never really worked for me, i always use Betablocker Inderal/propranolol as my main drug, and then add some Xanax...

Others really like benzo, and if you are lucky, (or unlucky) you get "Euphoric" and in a good mood, I just feel abit dampend, and lower...


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

just took *Diazepam 5mg . my question is did i have to take it with a glass of water? I just kind of swallowed it without anything. does that change anything?

wat temperature do i keep *
*Diazepam in ? 
*


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

k its been like 30 mins since took it just a TINY bit for anxiety not worth even mentioning. tommorow i will take 15mg and see how it goes.

Also do medication not work as good if you are sick?


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

15 wasnt doing **** for me gonna try 20mg tommorow. anxiety is reduced a TINY TINY bit cuz im a bit calmer and feel tiny high. **** medication so far. (diazepam) generic


----------



## Zumbagirl (Sep 1, 2016)

I've taken xanax and klonopin. The xanax kicked my butt and made me so sleepy and didn't really work for my anxiety. The klonopin I like better because it is slower acting and doesn't hit you right away. Still, neither really worked and I am currently looking for something else that would help.


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

I've taken all three and Klonopin is best for long term use because of it's half life! Xanax and Valium will get you addicted quickly 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

enickols said:


> I've taken all three and Klonopin is best for long term use because of it's half life! Xanax and Valium will get you addicted quickly
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For some maybe, all i experienced is an increased tollerance for benzos sedativ effects...


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

gonna try 20mg . i wouldnt say vallium has helped with anxiety just made me more brave,

so far **** med. note to self **** med


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> gonna try 20mg . i wouldnt say vallium has helped with anxiety just made me more brave,
> 
> so far **** med. note to self **** med


I see in my Journal that i was on 20-40mg Valium without much effect... Its extreamly overrated "benzo ohh white alcohol"... Making many patient suffer.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

watertouch said:


> I see in my Journal that i was on 20-40mg Valium without much effect... Its extreamly overrated "benzo ohh white alcohol"... Making many patient suffer.


how much should i go up to ? i got 37(5mg) tablets left . i need it to last me like a month


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

KurdishFella said:


> how much should i go up to ? i got 37(5mg) tablets left . i need it to last me like a month


You should actually feel effect from 10mg, if you never used benzo before...


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

watertouch said:


> You should actually feel effect from 10mg, if you never used benzo before...


lmao not really. i did 15mg felt a bit anxiety relief but not enough then after a few hours 20mg same **** just makes me kind of little high


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

vallium works a slight bit for anxiety.
u have to take high doses too 20mg+

I give it a 3 out of 10 for a benzo.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I use klonopin. I have really bad anxiety so it helps, but for me that doesn't mean much. I used to only take 1mg b.i.d. for a long time but it never really worked so i disobeyed the docs orders and went to 2mg b.i.d. but not everyday and it sorta helped a little but i still felt cruddy and i did that on and off for a long time but was at least always on 1mg b.i.d. Recently however I have just started college full-time and I don't want to drop my classes because of my anxiety so i tried 3mg before class and felt like it was helping a lot but i still didn't feel how i wanted to feel so i'm going to take 4mg before my next class on monday and hope I feel better and not develop tolerance (which i probably already have but idk) and not be knocked out afterwards.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

KurdishFella said:


> vallium works a slight bit for anxiety.
> u have to take high doses too 20mg+
> 
> I give it a 3 out of 10 for a benzo.


This sounds weird tbh man, did you get the valium through a doctor? If you haven't taken benzos before 20mg of valium should be _very_ noticeable. Where did you get it?


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> This sounds weird tbh man, did you get the valium through a doctor? If you haven't taken benzos before 20mg of valium should be _very_ noticeable. Where did you get it?


black market. never did more than 15m. but anxiety has decreeased but its still there its hard to explain.

im gonna stay on 10mg only got 32 left dont wanna run out of them to fast if i take 20mg. but i have done things i wouldnt else too but i still have situations where i wold get anxieyt. it lasts like all day but overall i dont like it im gonna go for like klonopin or some other in the title


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

KurdishFella said:


> black market. never did more than 15m. but anxiety has decreeased but its still there its hard to explain.
> 
> im gonna stay on 10mg only got 32 left dont wanna run out of them to fast if i take 20mg. but i have done things i wouldnt else too but i still have situations where i wold get anxieyt. it lasts like all day but overall i dont like it im gonna go for like klonopin or some other in the title


I would say there is a good chance it wasn't pharma quality diazepam. Possibly a disguised RC benzo so the dosage (and effects) might be way off what you would expect from 15mg diazepam. RC's are very cheap to produce and I remember reading recently about a bunch of fake xanax floating around so fake diazepam wouldn't be unheard of - diaz are much loved by those who take benzos for recreational effects so the market would be there.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> I would say there is a good chance it wasn't pharma quality diazepam. Possibly a disguised RC benzo so the dosage (and effects) might be way off what you would expect from 15mg diazepam. RC's are very cheap to produce and I remember reading recently about a bunch of fake xanax floating around so fake diazepam wouldn't be unheard of - diaz are much loved by those who take benzos for recreational effects so the market would be there.


nah man its the real thing. it has had good reputation by MANY people on A forum. its 
*Diazepam 5mg (Generic)*

im sure its the real. which one of the benzo in the title should i try next ?


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

xanax is where it's at, figures it's the hardest to obtain though. 

i've found lorazepam to be the most "boring" of the 4 kinds of benzos I've tried. it does have an anti-anxiety effect, so it gets the job done I guess.

klonopin I have no strong opinion. it's kinda boring like lorazepam, but the half life is greater.

etizolam - technically not a benzo - is fairly recreational and provides a nice anti anxiety effect, too. it is legal in most states, grey area / scheduled in a few. it's my favorite at the moment.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

etizolam wtf is that ? doessent exist in sweden lol
anyway my only thing bout xanax is it lasts too short. i heard it last 2 hours like wtf? I spend 2 hours in the toilet ..

my new question is *Lorazepam vs klonopin (which one of these 2 stronger for anxiety??))

and maybe xanax if the effect is longer
*


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

gonna try40mg valium naw


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

VALLIM CONCLUSION: I took like 80mg today not at same time in different hours it sucks
all vallium does is make u brave i did things i would not do if i wasnt on it but if u do the thing u still get the anxiety feeling.

vallium worst of all benzo i tried
. next i will try klonopin or lorezapem.

tommorow i got 12 vallim 15mg tablets (60mg) willl take it all at once and update u guys on how i feel
but as of now thumbs down for vallium for anxiety/depression. all it does is calm u down a bit and sleepy high

then quit cold turkey. dont tell me not to will just piss me off i will still do it so .

i bought the vallium of black market 50 tablets only got 49 ;( ..... scammed! LOL
anyway heres a pic of the vallim if u dont belive me :


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

80mg of valium in a day if you don't have benzo tolerance would almost certainly send you to sleep. They aren't in blister packs which means they probably aren't pharma quality and likely only had a fraction of diazepam (or RC benzo) in them. Why would a legit med not come in blister packs at least? Even generics come in blister packs, and black market sellers of these meds would leave them in the packs because it's both easier and appears more authentic. 

Not saying this to try to annoy you, it's just 80mg of valium in a day is a huge dose.

But there is no point in taking 60mg of (whatever this is) at once. Firstly, it likely isn't actually diazepam as previously mentioned, but secondly, if it is, you couldn't take that kind of dose regularly without rapidly building tolerance making it useless in any practical sense for anxiety.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> 80mg of valium in a day if you don't have benzo tolerance would almost certainly send you to sleep. They aren't in blister packs which means they probably aren't pharma quality and likely only had a fraction of diazepam (or RC benzo) in them. Why would a legit med not come in blister packs at least? Even generics come in blister packs, and black market sellers of these meds would leave them in the packs because it's both easier and appears more authentic.
> 
> Not saying this to try to annoy you, it's just 80mg of valium in a day is a huge dose.
> 
> But there is no point in taking 60mg of (whatever this is) at once. Firstly, it likely isn't actually diazepam as previously mentioned, but secondly, if it is, you couldn't take that kind of dose regularly without rapidly building tolerance making it useless in any practical sense for anxiety.


well its kind of useless anyway and im getting 4 new meds tommorow from my doc so idc


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

KurdishFella said:


> well its kind of useless anyway and im getting 4 new meds tommorow from my doc so idc


 which ones?


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

splendidbob said:


> which ones?


propranolol
seroquel
*Hydroxyzine (atarax)*
*Alimemazin*

just to last me 1 month until i get hands on NArdil


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Heh, never even heard of Alimemazin. Propranolol might be useful. Seroquel (and all antihistamines) seem to send me insane  - mine is quite an unusual reaction tho.

Hope they are some use for you though


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

is propranolol useful for like social anxiety? not the shaking stuff or heart beating faster im talking mentally in the head udont care


----------



## Sweeto (Jul 21, 2015)

Not at all according to me. Soc anxiety is associated with the confidence and thats what we are missing. Only Ritalin and Tramadol gave me confidence boost. Benzo didnt - I dont care about nothing then but thats also a cure


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sweeto said:


> Not at all according to me. Soc anxiety is associated with the confidence and thats what we are missing. Only Ritalin and Tramadol gave me confidence boost. Benzo didnt - I dont care about nothing then but thats also a cure


confidence were missing cuz we dont have the same chemical balance as normal people. if they had the same imbalance as us they would be just like us, reverse role if we had same chemical balance as normal ppl we would be normal


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

*Lorazepam vs Xanax Vs Klonopin

which one should i choose for long social anxiety help me brotha out?
*


----------



## Sweeto (Jul 21, 2015)

Lorazepam or klonopin, I would rather choose lorazepam because of shorter half life and duration of action up to 10 hours.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sweeto said:


> Lorazepam or klonopin, I would rather choose lorazepam because of shorter half life and duration of action up to 10 hours.


why would u want a shorter half life


----------



## Sweeto (Jul 21, 2015)

KurdishFella said:


> Sweeto said:
> 
> 
> > Lorazepam or klonopin, I would rather choose lorazepam because of shorter half life and duration of action up to 10 hours.
> ...


It doesnt stay in your system so long, so you can use it few times (2-3) a week without dependency. Klonopin have half life up to 50 hours so 50x4=200 hours, it means that klonopin is in the body for 8 days constantly.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sweeto said:


> It doesnt stay in your system so long, so you can use it few times (2-3) a week without dependency. Klonopin have half life up to 50 hours so 50x4=200 hours, it means that klonopin is in the body for 8 days constantly.


thats good means the anti anxiety effect is there? but hwich would u say is stronger between the 2? IN terms for social anxiety


----------



## Sweeto (Jul 21, 2015)

I would pick Lorazepam, but both two are good benzos


----------



## CopingStrong (Jan 14, 2013)

Klonopin for me. Been using twice a day for four years. When I forget a dose I don't experience withdrawals


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

I have tried Valium, Xanax, Klonopin, Diclazepam, Bromazepam and Pyrazolam. 
They all feel almost same to me. 
Benzos just make me tired and more depressed and i don"t see them as a long-term solution.


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

i just have xanax and lorazepam left to try. is lorazepam any good? whats the max dose for lorazepam btw?

klonopin was **** i tried 4mg ....... nothing , sugar pill
vallium did give me a tiny relief.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I've had lorazepam before, 1mg tablets I think, I was popping them like candy and didn't notice a thing !


----------

